# Who is coming on 13th Sept - PLS CONFIRM HERE NOW!!



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all, 

I really need to book something up for this before I go on hols on Friday so pls let me know if you are a definite or a tentative

Will be Sat 13th Sept in Stratford upon Avon (seems like more people could make this location than Windsor)

Pls sign up here by end of Tues so I can book a restaurant

Thanks!
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Count me in.......

Dx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

me too


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

and me!

Fxx


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

and me!


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

and me!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be there!! x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Fabulous - keep them coming girls - anyone else??

Claire - welcome! Of course we'd love to meet you then - and it's a pretty good location for you from the Midlands...

Will check out venues this week - just waiting to see if anyone else to add to the 10 people so far

even if you're tentative, let me know - will help with booking right size place

thanks!
Laura
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Count me in too

and welcome to the threads Claire!

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Cem

Welcome to the thread & best of luck for your 2WW.  You will find loads of support on here.  
Look forward to meeting you in September.

Dottie
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

....count me in too please!

Claire, welcome to FF and good luck on your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Yet again another met up I can't make - boo ..... am duty this time.
Have a good time tho.
R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to miss it again it is my friend'd 40th in Norfolk
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Mini and JJ - sorry you can't make it, but hope to see/meet you soon...

(and sorry I have to keep asking for final numbers - have been very disorganised about this meet up!)

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi all...sorry I can't come and meet you all face to face, think I have to be at an away weekend for work.  

Hello Cem..welcome to the group.

Have fun everyone.
xx


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

I will do my best to book that weekend of work as we would love to come as we sadly missed the last meet up.

i'll also have to get some prices for some hotels near by but if that ends up being too expensive we won't be able to come as money to quite tight at the moment  the 1st meet up in london cost me nearly £ 350 just for the weekend!

If anyone has any suggestions any any hotels i would be very greatful.
many thanks

Kimberley x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

I should be able to make it so see you there!

Muddylane


----------



## JO81 (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry I have only just joined - just wondering what this is all about and to see if I can join you ?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Jo,

And welcome! This is a lunch (might end up as afternoon tea and dinner as well - it did last time!) organised by the single girls thread - we've got a couple of lucky mums already, a few baby bumps, and the rest of us are at various stages from just thinking about it, having IUI, IVF, DE IVF etc etc
There's about 15 people signed up for lunch so far, plus a couple of tentatives. Some of us have met before, others not and of course you don't have to be single to join us - we're open to all - but you'll probably find the conversation much more relevant if you are single....

Feel free to send me a message if you'd like more info....I haven't booked a restaurant yet but it will be in Stratford upon Avon city centre. We come from all over, so some people will stay in local hotels/B&B, others will head home after lunch. 

Hope to see you there!
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

How do you lovely people feel about Malaysian cuisine?

http://www.georgetownrestaurants.co.uk/stratford/index.htm

They have private space for 20 people - am checking if any cost/minimum order or anything but thought I'd check if anyone has an objection to Malaysian. I've basically found them on the Internet so can't vouch for the quality mind you!

Have a look and let me know what you think
thanks!
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Think it's a bit like Thai/Chinese - probably quite nice for dinner but I'm not too sure if we'll want it for lunch?

Other option is to go back to the place we went to before (assuming they have availability)

There's also Cafe Pasta and Cafe Rouge which have private rooms but I haven't spoken to them yet - will try to call them Thurs - in Helsinki at the moment so better not run up huge phone bill at Nokia's expense calling restaurants in Stratford upon Avon!

Think important to get private room so we can talk more freely   so will persevere with it

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

I love south east Asian food so that's great with me and looks reasonably priced too. I'll go wherever though. Well done for organising this Lauris.


Muddylane


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooo jealous all this talk of eastern food etc etc
sorry can't be there..........
Have a lovely time and thank you to Laura for organising this!
Take care
R x x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Laura...
well done on organising this    I am easy on venue and food...as long as we have chance to chat in relatively privacy and with no real time limit.  

Welcome to the newbies too...look forward to meeting you! 

..Di


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Laura, thanks for organising this - i'll go with whatever and where ever you decide (i'm not a fussy eater!)  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Just one thing....dinky you mentioned time limits...their website did say lunch until 2.30....not sure if this is serving time or kick out time??  We could always decamp to Starbucks


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for organising this Laura!  

Am sorry to be the awkard one, but the thought of Malaysian food turns my stomach   (although I may be a bit more robust in the tummy department by September - at the moment I am the queen of simple foods).  Will still come wherever we end up going (can always stick a cheese sarnie in my bag!!)

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok girls - we have two possible options

Cafe Rouge are calling me back - he needs to check with his manager whether we can have exclusive use of the private room. If yes then I will book here as more flexible with timings and menu less polarising!

If we can't have the room to ourselves then I will book the Malaysian one and we'll have to plan to move on around 2.30 ish to a coffee shop or something (if weather nice we can sit out by the river) to continue chatting

Some1 - if we end up at the Malaysian we'll bring along a packed lunch for you   (it's not all spicy etc - you can get plain rice and veggies I'm sure....)

Hoping Cafe Rouge man calls back today so I can get it sorted before hols, if not I'll chase him up tomorrow anyway
Will let you all know very soon, meantime those staying over etc feel free to book accommodation etc as we're definitely going - just got to make final venue choice

Hurrah, will be lovely to see you all again and meet some new faces
Laura
x


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Any tips on where to stay (cheap and cheerfull is fine) 
Thanks
Pippa


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Pippa - for the life of me I can't remember where we stayed last time....Dinky,,,can you remember what it was called??

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok girls I booked the Malaysian one as seems to be the only one which could guarantee us a space all to ourselves (so we can talk about sperm, pessaries and the rest to our heart's content!)

They want a £10 deposit per person. I am happy to pay this for the 15 or so people who said they would come (will put on credit card) but on the understanding that if you can't come, you promise to send me the cash - is that OK? 
Lou/Kimberley - as tentatives you wouldn't need to pay the deposit - have told the restaurant it's def 15 and up to 20 people
Haven't checked about babies/high chairs etc but if you two are coming, will do so

Off to France in 20 mins so have mailed restaurant and said I will sort out deposit when I get back next weekend
Pls post here or PM me if you have any questions or are changing your mind in the meantime,

And anyone who hasn't replied yet who wants to come - let me know, the more the merrier!

Laura
x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

HI Laura

Thanks for arranging this, I live just outside of Stratford and have not heard anything bad about the resturant you have booked.  I can always guide you to somewhere else after lunch when we get kicked out at 2,30 (perhaps sooner when they hear our conversations  )

You can count me in and if I can't come due to treatment then I would obviously send you the £10 deposit.  What time are we meeting?

Hope you hol is going well

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Laura,
Arrangement with deposit is fine with me. Thanks for sorting. I will just have tested following my FET on 29th that weekend so will either be very elated or very down.....!

Muddylane


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Muddy....let's think elated!
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

me too Muddy - not sure exactly when FET will be but its about that time I Will be testing too. hope we can be elated together! laura x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed for both of us then! 

Muddy


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello all.

Just wondered if anyone is planning on staying over on the sat night??  A few of us stayed in Stratford last time but can't remember where....Dinky/Katie/Laura - can you remember what it was called?
It would be great if all the overnighters were together/close.....

Dx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be joining you in testing that weekend too, so all 3 of us can be elated together   

Not sure if I'll stay over or not yet, probably best to book then cancel if decide not. Can't remember where everyone stayed.

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Pretty sure the hotel used last time was the Stratford Thistle
http://www.stratfordthistle.co.uk/

Roo - I so hope we are all going to be elated that weekend. Have my day 11 scan tomorrow so will know more about the timing then....and of course all depends on my frosties thawing successfully. Am feeling very distanced from all this ttc stuff having been away with friends for the week. Have drunk far too much, eaten very unhealthily and generally not feeling like my body is in a fit state to receive the embies...must try and get back on track this week

Will call restaurant and pay deposit tomorrow and then we're all sorted
look forward to seeing you all on the 13th Sept, will do an updated attendee list nearer the time and PM everyone my mobile number etc in case of problems

Laura
x

/links


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - I'm sure that it has done you the world of good to get away from it all for a while and to eat and drink whatever you liked.  I'm having 2 blasts transferred on 1st sept. Hope your scan goes well.

Will check out link for hotel, did do a bit of a search earlier and not a lot of avalability.

Roo xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah thats a shame Lou,   won't be the same without you and I will miss my cuddles from Ellis.

Roo x


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all
I`m struggling with accomodation - anyone any other ideas: B&B, Hostel, park bench?

Thanks
Pippa


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Pippa,

I was trying the Thistle hotel, but comes up with error.

Where have you tried?
How are you getting there - I'm driving if you want a lift.
R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh dear, I wonder if we have inadvertently chosen a weekend where there is some sort of local event on?

I will stay either with my aunt and uncle who live in town, or with friends in Bidford. Unfortunately I don't think either of them has room for 14 other FF'rs   

If you're driving, maybe look at places around Stratford rather than in town itself? Warwick? Leamington Spa? Just a thought....

Hope you manage to find something reasonably priced,
Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello ladies, 

Thanks for sorting things Laura.  I've tried a few B&Bs but drawn a blank so far as all booked.  In the end I've decided to fly down and back on the saturday as that was the cheapest way of doing it. It would end up being over £200 if I did Saturday/Sunday and I can't tie it into a work trip this time so no sneaking the expenses through the business!  Before I go booking a hire car it suddenly occured to me to ask if anyone would be passing Birmingham airport on their way to or from Stratford?  My flight gets in about 10.10am and I would need to be at the airport for about 6.30pm for the evening flight.  Worth a shot!  Am also thinking there might be a bus as a cheaper option to hire car? 

Am so looking forward to seeing everyone ......and hopefully a few BFPss.....including me I hope!  (40 hours til testing and counting!!!!) 

..Dinky xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh dear - sorry it's proving so tricky with accommodation. Hope everyone gets it sorted soon...

Lou - v. sorry to hear you and the delectable Ellis can't make it. We will all miss you both. Hope you will be able to make the next one - we need you already mums along to remind us why we're all putting ourselves through this   

Got confirmation from restaurant today that we're all booked in for 12:00...deposit all paid etc, so we're good to go. Will do updated attending list next week or thereabouts

Meantime, do get in touch if questions/problems
Laura
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sorry I'm not coming. Hope to meet some of you next time there's a london meet up?
xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone managed any accomodation yet ? Will have a look over the weekend.


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Right in Stratford accomodation wise:

The Thistle
Moat House
Welcome (lovely but mega expensive)
Stratford Victoria
Alveston Manor

With regards to B&B's
http://www.visitstratforduponavon.co.uk/visiting_searchaccom.php5?cat=2
The ones on here perhaps give them a call and see how near they are to town as the main 2 road that most of the B&B's are on are very long so I dont know iof they are the end near to town or the other end. 
3. is in Rother St is right in town.
6 and 7 are right in town too.

Hope this is of help for you all, any more info you need from someone who lives in Stratford just give me a shout.

Chowy


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Chowy - great to have some insider info  

Too tired tonight, will have a search over the weekend.


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Am relaxing in Barbados but logging on when I can.......if anyone finds somewhere with availability for 13th pls let me know

thanks\
Dx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello ladies....has anyone actually booked any overnight accom?!?  I am currently doing a there and back flight on saturday but might be persuaded to change that to go back sunday if there is a posse staying over somewhere.....?!?  

...Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Not sure what I'm doing. My aunt and uncle are away Sat night, coming back Sun morning. My mum has a key so I might take that and go and stay there. On the other hand, might just drive back after lunch...sort of going to depend on outcome of 2WW to be honest - not sure if I'm going to be celebrating and up for lots of company, or just wanting to be by myself (my response to bad news...)

Will keep you posted!
Laura
x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Laura - Is there room for me to come or am I too late? sorry was on holiday and then have had to wait until the twins chicken pox spots came out to find out when/if I could go anywhere. They are not infectious anymore so we can go out now!!

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

of course you can come Sam - would be lovely to have you and the two little ones - it's Asian food so you might want to bring along your own supplies for the girls unless they've got a taste for Malaysian (if my niece and nephew are anything to go by, the answer to that is no - just cheese dippers and grapes pls  )

I'll advise the restaurant but I'm sure it won't be an issue - they don't need highchairs do they? Sure we can arrange if they do but I seem to remember they were happy enough just poddling around last time...

Laura
x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

they will sit in highchairs if they're eating, they like to be nosey, I get to rest too. If there's no highchairs then don;t fret, as you said, they just wander round sticking their n oses into everything. They might eat malaysain, they love chicken tikka masala and naan breads so who knows?!? I'll see what's on offer but bring food in case.

Looking forward to it

Sam xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello ladies.....is ANYONE staying over It seems to have gone a bit quiet  I have checked out Lou's link to Late Rooms...can't find anything in the town centre but before I book something on the outskirts I thought I'd check what everyone else is doing?  HELP.......

Tks
Dottie
x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Im same as CEM local so not staying over.



Chowy


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Dottie....

Are you still sunning yourself in Barbados !!?! You are right it is a bit quiet re. people staying over.  I am currently flying back that eve at about 7.30pm...am tempted to stay but flight change will cost £50ish plus would not be able to fly back til sunday mid pm so might end up with everyone gone plus would have to hire car for 2days as well as hotel.  Have no work commitment to link it into this time! 

lol
..Dinky x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

I won't be staying over as have to go to London earlyish next day and it's driveable from Bristol. Good luck with accommodation search.

Muddylane


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm local (ish) so I'll drive over on the day.

Love
Sam xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be staying over one night - either friday or saturday, It is far to far for me to travel there and back for lunch, not really done anything about finding accomodation as yet though - been otherwise occupied


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All
Unfortunately I can`t come  but the alternative is exciting - I`m going to Munich with my orchestra. 
Have fun - hopefully next time.
Good luck for all the up and coming testers - I`m watching everything that`s going on, just not posting much.

Pippa


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,

Just checking who is definitely coming along on the 13th. I think the list is:

Me
Dottie
Dinky
Rose
Felix
Esperanza
Cem
Roo
Katie
Some1
LouAnn
Jenny
Muddy
Sam & the twins

Did I miss anyone? Anyone on the list who now can't make it?

Let me know...and if you would like my mobile number for on the day, pls send me a PM 
Dinky - can you be in charge of marker pens and labels again so we all know who eachother is?!

Looking forward to seeing you all/meeting the new faces soon,
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

Laura - sorry to be a pain but I think I will have to say no to stratford. Its quite a long journey from the south coast and normally I'd just jump in the car. However, I am feeling really ropey at the moment with sickness and tiredness and long journey's seem to make it worse. I was going to travel up with Jenny but I'm getting car sick quite a bit at the mo especially if I'm not the one driving. I am really disappointed as I have come to all the other meets and love to see everyone but I think I just need to listen to my body at the moment and rest up. 

I know you have paid my deposit but as we mentioned a few weeks ago I can either send you my £10 or we could meet say in Winchester and I will treat you to lunch instead - I don't mind either way. 

Many apologies again, hope that you understand - make sure one of you takes lots of photos again!!

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Katie - sorry to hear you won't be able to make it.  Was looking forward to rubbing your tummy for luck  

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Make sure you get loads of photos... gutted can't make it...
Def can't come now, have done back in, having muscle spasms and docs put me on diazepam!!!  How fab am floating!!!!
Take care and have a great time!
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Katie - no worries. Let's see how many we end up with - if there's 15 people then that's £10 each and the deposit is covered. If less people show on the day, then I might need to get payment (either in cash or lunch!) from those who don't make it....we must catch up for lunch soon anyway - September is busy for me at weekends (my niece's 4th birthday, babysitting duty etc) but October let's def do something...

Mini - sorry to hear about your back but good that the drugs are doing the trick...

Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow quite a list !  I am so looking forward to seeing everyone!

Katie.....you'll be missed but understand if you're not feeling up to it. 

I will take lots of pics and post them on ******** like last time....and of course I'll have my labels and pens ! 

Dottie and Roo.....are you both staying over saturday night?  Did you book anywhere? 

..Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sam - just to let you know I've booked 2 high chairs incase the girls want to sit and eat with us...

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Have a fab time everyone...look forward to meeting you all at some point.
xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey 

You missed me out, im coming  

Chowy


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dottie - have you booked anything yet?, I've been having a little look this morning and there are a few places at a reasonable price within about 5 miles. not booked as yet though


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Chowy - v. sorry to have missed you out. And v glad you are coming  

Laura
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Laura - I am definitely coming - looking forward to seeing everybody!

Some1

xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Laura - thanks for ordering the highchairs, it's the best chance I get to eat food when it's vaguely hot, without panicking about what they're touching or who they're bugging/scrounging food from! They def have their mum's apetite, but not her fussiness as a child, thank goodness.

See you all soon.
Sam xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Laura

I will be able to come along next Saturday.  I am sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you.  I hope there is still space for me.  Let me know. 

I look forward to meeting you next week.

S


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sima,

Glad you can make it and yes, definitely space for you - have sort of lost track of the numbers but think we have:

1. Me
2. Dottie
3. Dinky
4. Rose
5. Felix
6. Esperanza
7. Cem
8. Roo
9. Chowy
10. Some1
11. LouAnn
12.Jenny
13.Muddy
14. Sam & the twins

So with you that's 15 which is perfect - I've paid a deposit of £10pp for 15 people, but they said OK to have up to 20....so if anyone else wants to come along, just let me know, or just show up on the day  

And do PM me if you want more details on how to get there etc, and/or you want my mobile number in case of any problems on the day - won't publish it here this being a public site and all that....

Looking forward to seeing you all
Laura
x


----------



## Gaby (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Laura,
I'm still planning to come, if that's OK (didn't know I had to reconfirm, sorry!), but I don't know where we're meeting! 
Gaby


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,

Sorry Gaby for missing you off the list

So now we have:

1. Me
2. Dottie
3. Dinky
4. Rose
5. Felix
6. Esperanza
7. Cem
8. Roo
9. Chowy
10. Some1
11. LouAnn
12.Jenny
13.Muddy
14. Sam & the twins
15. Sima
16. Gaby
17. Lou and the delectable Ellis

So it's going to be a good group.

Just to remind you all, we're meeting at 12:00 at Georgetown restaurant, 23 Sheep St, Stratford Upon Avon CV37 6EF
Weblink here:
http://www.georgetownrestaurants.co.uk/stratford/index.htm

Table booked in my name (which really is Laura!)

If you want my mobile number in case of problems on the day, then PM me and I'll send it through to you

Very much looking forward to seeing everyone,
Laura

/links


----------



## Gaby (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Laura, see you all there!
Gaby


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello all...

My flight lands at 10 on saturday and it seems hiring a car is the best option as altho stratford is only 27 miles from the airport a train journey would involve going into Brum centre 2 changes and back out again (1.5 hours!!?!)  Anyway by hirecar I should be in town by 11ish.  Just wondered if anyone else is arriving a bit earlier and fancies meeting for a coffee before lunch?  PM me your mobile if yes....or if I already have it just text and we can liaise...  I am looking forward to seeing everyone !!! 

..Dinky xxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd love to Dinky but I think I'll struggle to get up in time to be there by 12!  Can't stop yawning at the moment!
Look forward to seeing everyone on sat.

Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dinky - might be in town earlier, depends on traffic etc. Will text you if I am and we can meet up

Laura
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Laura - I may not be able to make it on Saturday as still not very well, will see how I feel tomorrow and let you know either way

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're still not feeling too good Some1 - don't worry about it though - see how you feel Sat am and if you are up to it, come along, and if not, just text me. We've plenty coming so shouldn't be a problem numbers wise.....would love to see you if you're up to it of course

Feel better soon,
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sorry guys, but I will have to drop out of meeting up tomorrow.

This BFN is just too raw and I'm sure you don't want to see my miserable face. You need to be celebrating.

Have a good time eveyone

roo xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Laura - just a quickie to let you know that I will be coming tomorrow - am feeling much better today - looking forward to it 

Roo - so sorry you don't feel up to coming tomorrow, you will be missed   

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

No problem Jenny - understand the timing isn't great for you...we'll miss you

Roo - we'll really miss you too - have PM'd you

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a good time everyone!

x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone - just wanted to say that I hope you all have a wonderful time tommorrow! I am really gutted that I can't be there but I think at the moment that the journey is a bit too much for me. I even started to look up the trains the other day but there are just so many changes from Southampton!

I am meeting with some of the lovely ladies off the wessex thread for a pub lunch tommorrow so that will be nice.  

Have a fab time and please have a drink for me (a soft one of course)!!!

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

we'll miss you Katie

we'll make sure we toast all our absent friends tomorrow and hope to see you all at the next get together....I think a pre Xmas do is definitely called for  

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Roo, Katie, Jenny - you'll be missed.  I'll have one for each of you!!
Someone - glad you're feeling better - how did the scan go?  Boy or girl 

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Have a fantastic day............... so so jealous, could really do with some like minded company!!!
Need to rub some bellys too - pass on that good luck girls! LOL
Take care one and all and enjoy!!
Missing you all Rachel x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope you're all having a lovely time xxxx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm gutted I couldn't make it today - I'm full of germs and thought it best if I kept them to myself!

I hope you all had a fab time - I can't wait to hear all about it. 

Please let me know if I owe any money.

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Finally back home from Stratford after stopping off at Tesco to do the weekly shop on the way. Completely exhausted now but glad to be in my own bed tonight and now that I've done the shopping I won't have to go out tomorrow - hurrah!

We had a lovely time today, was great to see some familiar faces, and even more lovely to welcome some new folk to our little group (or not so little any more). Lunch was good, but spicy! We were the only people in the restaurant so could talk freely too   Lovely sunny day in Stratford so after lunch we grabbed coffees/smoothies and sat in the sun for a while. 

To all of you who couldn't make it - Katie, Jenny, Mini, Esperanza, Roo, Em, Suzie, Pippa and anyone else I've inadvertently missed out - we missed you and hope you can come next time....

Pictures on ******** soon (PM Di if you haven't got access to our secret ******** group)

Laura
x

PS there were 15 of us so no one owes me any money


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Good to hear you all had a lovely time.  Hope to make the next meet up.
xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hope everyone got home ok?  
Thanks all for a lovely lunch & a special welcome to all the new girls.
Enjoy the rest of your weekends...

Dottie
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Laura, thanks for organising the meet today, i had a lovely time. It was great to see everyone again and to see some new faces. You are an inspirational group of ladies!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

You enjoy your weekend too Dottie - I am intending to do lots of sleeping tomorrow - am completely exhausted - but was a lovely day...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Great to hear you all had a nice time   

Can you add me please Laura so I can see the photos? I DID have access but I don't know where its gone


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Em - I don't think I can add you to the group because it's a secret one - Di has to do it, I'll send her a message to ask her...she's prob only just got home...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you. I've got Di on my friends. I wonder if I deleted the group by accident? Turns out I'd accidentally deleted a work colleague - I wondered why she was being a bit frosty


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've sent Di a message to ask her to add you again...

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Seen the phots..... so so jealous!!!!  Looked like a fab day.  Hopefully next time x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Laura - Thank you so much for organising today. I really enjoyed it and I think the girls did, between grizzles.

Lou - Sorry to hear about Ellis being poorly sick. He was his charming self all day. Glad he was chatting throughout it all! The group is called project bump. Are the probs because of the new look face book?

Looking for ward to the next one now, especially with even more bumps. It'll be fantastic. Next summer definitely a whacky warehouse!!!

Sam x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone!  

Been home an hour or so and just had a bowl of soup for very late dinner (and to make up for indulging at lunchtime!)  It was great to see everyone.....old and new!  And missed a few faces too!  For those of you who are not part of the ******** group PM me your email and I'll send you an invite.  It's a private group so won't appear on your profile. Once you join you have to click on see all groups where your group list is and can then go in that way. 

By the way...I am definate turning into a pale scot.....I now have sunburn on half my face from that one hour sat by the river! 

...Dinky xxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Laura

Thanks so much for organising the lunch yesterday.  It was good to finally meet everyone and the food and chat was great.  I look forward to seeing every one again soon.  I see you have started up a thread for a Christmas/New Year meet up so I will get back to you on that one once I have checked my diary.

Ladies - it was nice to meet you.  You were all very welcoming and it was great to share stories with everyone.

Have a lovely rest of weekend.

Love  Sima xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Why no food?? What happened?


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Just logged on this morning after a long day in London meeting my Canadian relatives for lunch. Thanks Laura for organising the meet up it was really great. So lovely to see you all. I have had a look at the photos on ******** - am a bit dense when it comes to this stuff so haven't been on there for ages - but photos are great for remembering all the names to faces! 

Muddy


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

DO NOT COMMENT ON THE FACE BOOK PHOTOS!!!! 
Hi All, 
I was just in Laura's ******** profile then also checked Emma's profile too and apparently when you comment on a photo it appears in your newsfeed that you had done so including what the comment is and a small icon of the pic.  Now unless ******** is very sophisticated and shows a different Newsfeed cos it knows the profile is being read by someone in the same private group as you?!??!  Doubt it but will email then to ask that question!  

Assuming ******** is not that sophisticated....can we err on the side of caution and not post any comments against the photos (you can put general messages on the secret group page instead).  Those of you that have already posted some messages - Laura, Emma, Mini...anyone else?....can you delete these from your news feed.  The group is supposed to be private and this might be a loophole in ********'s system!!

I've put this same message to all members of the group on ********....

Di xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Have right click deleted as I type!!
Cheers Di... I did wonder


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I have deleted all the comments from the photos - couldn't work out how to delete them from my feed, so just deleted all the comments instead - hope this works. Seems very odd of ******** to allow secret groups and then publish stuff from that group in public feeds - I might email them about this and see if there is something they can do to change that...

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

It might be an idea to remove the photo tags aswell (just leaving the names at the bottom of the photo) as the photos that were tagged of myself were showing in the 'photos of me' section. I think that you can only remove your own name tags.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I have managed to get hold of my sisters ******** address. I cannot see anything on her on her ******** page to do with us - not even that I was tagged in photos. If you want me to see if the newsfeeds are only for those in the group.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks lou ann for checking that out   - I was beginning to worry a bit as I do not want anyone at school finding out about what I've been up to recently and many of my ******** friends are from work!!   I also went on the section 'photos of me' and none of the photos were from the project bump group photos. I don't think that they show up thankfully. Starting to get a bit paranoid now!!  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, sounds like nothing from Project Bump shows up unless you are a Bump member...I'll email ******** admin to confirm this though,
Thanks for checking that Lou Ann!
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Pheeewwwww last thing I'd want is some of my friends finding out... thought it might be safe, however was a little concerned!!
Some good detective work there!!
R x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

No probs, good idea to double check with admin though Laura. 

Katie, I must admit I was starting to feel a bit paranoid about it aswell, but come to think of it, if anything had shown up on my sisters ** page, she would have no doubt asked me about it! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've sent a message to ******** admin, will let you all know when I get a response

Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi All, 

As mentioned, I emailed ******** help line as soon as I came across the problem but nothing back from them yet....hopefully Laura and I will get the same message.  It does seem more likely that stuff only appears in your own newsfeed and only viewable by yourself or other group members. But staying away from taggin each other in photos and not making comments on photos is the best way forward. Just to be on the safe side!! 

..Dinky xx


----------

